# what is this?



## Fishy67 (Feb 24, 2006)

the fish in the back, the one thats orange and black.
sorry its not great picture quality


----------



## Daniel (Feb 17, 2006)

clown loach possibly does it look like this


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Bumble bee goby, maybe.


----------



## Fishy67 (Feb 24, 2006)

nope it definatly wasnt a clown loach
i geuss it kinda looks like a bumble bee goby except i thought those stayed small and this was probably about 3 inches.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

picture doesnt work, fix link and we can help.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Yeah, if it's 3", it's not a bb goby.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

MalawianPro said:


> picture doesnt work, fix link and we can help.


Yeah, same here


----------



## Fishy67 (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

it's some loach....need a better picture


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

It's definitely some sort of bumble bee cat.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

looks like some kind of botia or loach to me


----------



## Courtney (Jan 18, 2005)

Its a Bumble Bee Catfish... seen them at a LFS one time


----------



## equidae9854 (Jun 27, 2005)

yeah i agree with the bumblebee cat. I have one and that's pretty much what he looks like. although's mine's not that orange and black and more like reddish/purplish


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

It's a bumbleebee but I don't know what kind. There are a few types out there, some get a few (4) inches, another type gets about 9 inches.

I had one before, some type that stays at about 4 inches. Lately we've been gettign the type shown above in the lfs's around here.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Could be a bumblebee of some sort, or it could be a Madtom, _Noturus sp._
If you caught it in a creek, it's a madtom, but if you bought it in a store, it's probably a bumblebee.


----------



## Fishy67 (Feb 24, 2006)

yeah i saw it in a store and took a picture because i had no idea what it was


----------

